# 2018 France, Spain & Portugal



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I'm off!

Well I would be if the ferry wasn't delayed. The ferry beside me has been cancelled (Dublin Holyhead) - hope that doesn't happen to us.

Mind you, if the weather is that bad I'll be happy for them to cancel :-(

This boat runs only once a week (Cherbourg) so I guess it will go at some stage.

I've put the topic in Spain and Portugal as that's the main focus of the trip.

Can't wait to say Bonjour


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bon voyage!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bonjour. Slight sleet here at the mo Jean.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hope you got away Jean, enjoy.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Have a good trip!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, we finally did get away, around 5hrs late. The earlier boat to Holyhead had to return to Dublin as it was too rough to dock - can you imagine?!

We aren't actually too bad. With the help of seabands, seasick tablets, ginger tea n biscuit, I was able to face an evening meal - well, they'd given us free vouchers and I am Scottish!! Then got the head down early and slept well, rising to reasonably calm seas and glorious sunshine.

That has changed somewhat now :-(


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just be aware that I have been on the Costa Del Sol since the 2nd March. It has rained EVERY SINGLE DAY so far!! Not all the time but enough to begger up the day. It’s really weird, it can be lashing it down with heavy overcast and in the space of 5 minutes it’s bright sunshine, then 10 minutes later it’s chucking it down again so it’s impossible to plan anything. It’s also about 4-5 degrees cooler than average, all of the locals are wrapped up like Nanook Of The North 

Overall by far the majority of the weather has been very heavy overcast and rain (and wind!!) Bloody glad I am in an apartment!! 

According to the local press they have had six MONTHS worth of rain since the beginning of the month! (It feels like it as well) 

So my advice is to check out the 10-14 day forecast for wherever you are planning to go.

Still, according to my neighbour, Weymouth had 4-6 inches of snow overnight. It’s currently about 18* here (19:15) 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's exceptional all round Andy.
Our nephew in Madrid is getting the first rain for almost two years and is loving it. At least when we saw him 10 days ago he was. 
Snow here in Normandy this am but virtually gone now but still only 3c.

Just checked on the Algarve weather and again cloudy and rain with only 14c. So nowhere getting any good weather yet.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone in Almeria?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Andy, hopefully you'll have used up all the rain before I get there!

We finally cleared the boat about 5pm and I was soon at raynipper's, driving thru fairly heavy snow - and woke to a snow covering the next morning. Stayed another night, thoroughly enjoying the company, then on down to a FP (France Passion) south west of Rennes.

Lots of banks of wild primroses on the way - it seems years since I've seen that at home and I wonder why?

My hosts are M. et Mme Pouley, and they raise poulets! That appealed to my sense of humour ;-) I'm parked beside a byre of (for now) quiet beasts - let's hope it stays that way.

Walked in to the local village - the info station is closed till April but I did manage to get butter and pain - all's well with the world


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pic 1 These were my neighbours at M et Mme Pouley's. Also, neighbours, were a pack of what I thought were wolves but looking up the Internet it would seem they were Siberian huskies, being raised in large pens with feeding tables, just down the road. 

Pic 2 The very spacious and lovely bays at a FP in Neuville de Poitou.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Travelled down to a truffle FP near Mareuil-s-Belle. I was able to sit outside for a good while (view below) without my fleece! (still had on the thermal vest n the long-sleeved jumper tho! 😉 M et Mme Perez were off to Giverny the following morning to sell their truffles - a beat up old camper and a trailer. It's a day's drive n they're there for the weekend so it must be worth their while. I did buy 2 very small truffles at what seemed to me to be the extortionate price of €16 but apparently that's not bad. Well, it was when we came to use them next day at Penquin's place.

Lesley made some lovely omelettes for lunch - not enhanced at all by the truffles which had no taste whatsoever!

Thoroughly enjoyed the company but forgot to take a photo! But here's one (pic 2) of the market at Villereal.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Today I came down to an aire at Houeillès. They've obviously gone to some trouble to provide the aire but there doesn't seem to be much going on in the village.

The patisserie is open and I could've had a stand-up coffee there.... There's a toilet here but I don't think there's a dump station.

There *was* some *very* loud music happening in a nearby village hall but that seems to have died a death TG!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just picked up on your travel log Jean, why I hadn't noticed before, I´ll let you guess :frown2:
I did see the fridge thingy and the PM was after the leak had been mentioned so I was checking you were still alive :grin2:
I hope you'll soon find real spring weather.
This time last year we were away for 2 weeks and the weather was good.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Just picked up on your travel log Jean, why I hadn't noticed before, I´ll let you guess /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png
> I did see the fridge thingy and the PM was after the leak had been mentioned so I was checking you were still alive /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> I hope you'll soon find real spring weather.
> This time last year we were away for 2 weeks and the weather was good.


I think you've been somewhat busy Jan 😉

Yes, it was the email notification of your PM that made me go on MHF again and see the mention of leaks - I was happily tucked up in bed, not having read those!

So thanks for the concern.

I do remember a post on MHF years ago - a solo traveller like myself had asked a question about gas I think and then went very quiet, for days if not weeks. It was quite disturbing - but of course she was totally unaware.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The music in Houeillès started up again about 7pm - for a birthday party it seems - but finished at 10.30pm on the dot. 🙂

But then I woke around 2am n it was blasting out again - till 5am!! Thing is, I never heard anyone leave the building n only ever saw about 8 going in - how odd!

And how does a village which has so little going on have such a vibrant (!) nightclub scene?

I got going rather later than usual this morning so came only as far as the aire in Mont de Marsan. I emptied the loo and there was a sign apologising for the rinsing water not working, but it had been reported and "And will be the subject of a technical intervention as soon as possible" - isn't that sweet?! 

Mind you, I think there was a comment online reporting the same and it probably wasn't yesterday! 

I walked into town - très calme. Found the one and only café open, apparently they're still in winter mode. There's a quare amount of gambling going on here - there's a permanent queue to buy scratch cards, lottery tickets.

Weather is very grey n rain off and on.

Here's a photo of the Houeillès (pronounced Ooh-yez apparently) aire - but choose your timing carefully! I did go and have a look at the posters outside the building - no mention at all of any function yesterday. But they're having a big bingo cum community meal today. More power to their elbow, but I'd rather not listen to any more raucous music 😉


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a lovely trip 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds good. Got cabin fever, but I haven't even booked my return flight yet! Got to go to Cape Town end May, beg June, then I can go...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Itchy feet!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in the back end of nowhere tonight - n took very narrow, steep roads to get here (hope I can get out again (wink) I'm on a FP outside St Pee sur Nivelle. 

Today's journey was interesting. I drove to Dax n walked in to town for lunch. I remember years ago stopping there on the way home - just stopped on the street we were driving along to have lunch in the van. We were treated to a wonderful balletic show of falling leaves in the wind, all colours backlit by the sun. Absolutely stunning. Today was not. If there's a nice centre to Dax I missed it. I also missed the entry to the aire - twice! 

You know you're in the deep south of France when you see the bull-rings and the adverts for bullfighting.

When I set off again I messed up with the coordinates n had her tell me I'd reached my destination when I was looking at a flooded sheugh! Again on single track - and they don't do passing places. Found somewhere to sort myself out and finally got here - lovely drive. Skiing country I think.

The actual parking is about 500m beyond the farm. She'd said it was in front of a house so when I saw the barn, with no signs, I decided this wasn't it. But it was. So I'd to find an entrance to turn in n come back up the really steep, single track, meeting a car en route - thank goodness it wasn't something bigger. As it was I was stuck on the verge, had to roll back onto the road for traction.

Lovely view, lovely sheep's cheese but I think I might avoid returning...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad you are safe and sound even if you did take the "scenic" route to nowhere......

but the views nice.....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did have some trepidation about getting out - especially as a large heavy electricity lorry drove past just 15mins before my leaving. If I'd met him on the road.... But in fact I met nothing. I took the toll roads down to Vitoria Gasteiz, to the he lovely spacious aire - well, it's a car park really, but plenty of room. And free.

I walked 40mins into town, had a lovely lunch with the customary bottle of wine left on the table (no, I didn't!) and wandered about. Couldn't find the TO. The old town is up many, many steps. The only church open had 8 biers sitting waiting for the parades, probably Good Friday. They're pretty big and all look really heavy. They have notices on them indicating the dress code and colours. 

It was 18° on the way home so I'm glad I swapped the long-sleeved thermal vest for the sleeveless variety! Tho I'll probably don it again tomorrow as I was talking to an English man who's just come up through Madrid: -3° n snowing!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We've stopped at the aire a couple of times before it was expanded. Have you tried the super bakery just across the road from where the old aire was? We always bought a few dulces there.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not sure where the old aire was. Dulces? In NI dulce (or dulse?) is seaweed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

wug said:


> We've stopped at the aire a couple of times before it was expanded. Have you tried the super bakery just across the road from where the old aire was? We always bought a few dulces there.


What are Dulces? Google says its Spanish for sweet


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Yes, Dulces are sweets - of a sort. Biscuits, often with ground almonds, and other small sweet tasting fancies. I think the baker sells some lovely cakes and things - fortunately, like Oscar Wilde, I can resist everything....except temptation.

The original aire was in the bottom left hand corner, looking from the entrance off the main road and had room for about 8 or so. It had metal barriers round it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The aire is now down the whole LHS of the parking - plenty room but it was bunged! Especially as those who'd parked in the car area had to shift for the market on Wed morning. And while the market is on, the service area is closed (most of the day) - not a problem for me but might have been.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I think most of the Aires websites and books point out that market day is Wednesday. I've a feeling some locals park in the main carpark permanently. The city has a good website, in English as well, and there's a pdf download Guide of where to visit and what to do by motorhome. Website


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that wug. 

From Vitoria I went on down to Madrid. The most arresting sight on the road was as I was cresting one of the many long ascents and, thro the framing of a bridge, I saw the brilliant white of the Sierra de Guadarrama covered in snow...quite beautiful.

I spent 4 nights at Camping de Osuna, €20/night over Easter weekend then €16.50. That's without electricity. It was fairly utilitarian with what looked rather small plots - I was in the open area with nothing marked out. The road was just over the wall but it didn't bother me at all.

It was very convenient - <10mins walk to the metro and about half an hour in. The trains were every 5mins or so and, over Easter, they put on *more* public transport - not quite like home then!

What a wonderful place to visit! I was exhausted at the end of it, having walked something like 35 miles. 

I made use of the tourist bus, visited the Prado, the Palacio Real, various churches, lots of cafés n restaurants... I also enjoyed the free (well, its not really when you give him a thank you, and I think they probably do quite well) walking tour organised by Sandemans. The guide, Ramon, was interesting, witty and, above all, could be easily heard. 

And I met up for lunch with a nephew.

All in all, a great stop. I'll comment on the pics in the next post as I think they sometimes change order when they upload.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pic 1 above - ground zero in Madrid, Plaza del Sol - all roads from Madrid are measured from here. 
2 - Palacio Real 
3 - one of the biers (I'm sure that's not the correct term) from the procession. The clergyman at the front was talking into a mike on his chest as they were reversing into the church doorway - it was like the CIA!
4 - the KKK-style procession in Plaza Mayor. In NI that would be extremely unsettling with the covered faces; in fact it was in Madrid too.
5 - there's 1 everywhere, isn't there?!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I left Madrid and headed for El Escorial an ACSI site, 19€. Clean facilities but the chemical disposal is in a corner (2 actually) of the dishwashing area which I found very odd. And the MH service area was poor - you couldn't remove their water hoses which had probably been lying on the ground forever. 

Checking in she reminded me this was Monday - and El Escorial is closed... Ah well, I just had a rest-day (apart from the laundry; bed stripped, all washed n dried n back on in no time) 

Next morning I'm off to the parking close to the Escorial. I'm wondering why there's a policeman guarding every single side-road - it seems over the top, even for a Spanish cycling event...

Just turning into the parking a policeman says No parking... El Escorial closed. But it's not Monday! says I. 

"The Spanish King is coming". Well, how inconsiderate is that?! Could he not have come on the Monday when it was closed to the public? Did he not realise this was my only day?! 

Ah well.. I reset for Tordesillas, using Camping El Astral, just across the river. Nice, clean, secure site tho the pitches were quite small. €17.40 for 1 adult, no electricity. Tordesillas is where they signed a treaty to split Latin America between the Spanish and the Portuguese (previously a Pope had favoured Spain and drawn a longitude that excluded Portugal from settling any of south America.) The new longitude didn't seem all that more generous but it allowed the Portuguese to colonise the north-eastern tip of what is now Brazil. But of course they went on to push their way further across the continent - and look at the size of Brazil now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Typical of bluddy Royalty. No consideration. 
I have lots of snaps of Escorial if you need any Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Ray, not quite the same. It'll give me an excuse to come back another year.

Maybe I should clear it with Felipe first?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Thanks Ray, not quite the same. It'll give me an excuse to come back another year.
> 
> Maybe I should clear it with Felipe first?


Or take your crown and explain you're the Queen of NI on a royal visit. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a pity I didn't pack it this time!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

We have stopped at El Astral the past 3 years on our way back, usually just for one or two nights. Super toilets, although the water wasn't the hottest end of Feb. We go to the vet (Beatriz) in the town - she's very helpful and looked up the road conditions for us as there was quite a bit of snow about this year on the way north. Interesting old town to walk through and a nice walk along the river Duero - turn right across the bridge.

So where next? Graham


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Next was the aire in Zamora - the one down by the river (there are 2). I liked it so much I spent 2 nights there. Lots to see and I'd a lovely meal in El Horno. It's got an amazing number of Roman churches - they're all very sturdily built, quite protestant looking - till you get inside. The cathedral is especially over the top. 

There was a fascinating exhibition of photographs taken in the 50s n 60s by Otilio Vega, of the various occupations at that time. Not sure if he was a professional photographer or if he just did it as a hobby. He would take him motorbike and take photos of the workers in the field. It would have been more like the 20s n 30s back home I think.

And there was another exhibition in the Castile of local sculptor Baltazar Lobo from the 40s to the 80s. I liked the smooth roundness of the torsos but I did wonder if he didn't get very bored over the years as there didn't seem to be much evolution in his work.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pics above:
1. Silverware in the cathedral
2. Statue in Plaza Mayor (I think!) 
3. Night falling, from the aire

I previously could post 5 pics together - this time I had to do them singly.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I WILL get round to updating the thread with my stops etc - later.

At the moment I'm in the iMed hospital in Elche where my sister is having a scan of her leg. She fell off the rear bed last Fri (I think Viv - HermanHymer - must've jinxed us!) She was opening the top skylight, completely misjudged where the step was and came crashing down backwards, damaged her knee and hit every bit of her possible on the way down.

She'd excruciating pain in the knee, and bruises everywhere. We'd to call an ambulance n they managed to get her on a gurney straight from the inside of the van - what a performance!

After an x-ray she was being sent home with no crutches (none in the hospital) and wheelchair to be left at the door.

What?!?

Alison insisted on trying to stand (none of the exam involved getting off the trolley) and when she collapsed with the pain she was given triple pain injections and an ambulance home - tho the wheelchair was still to be left at the door. Fortunately the ambulance man ignored that.

Insurance folk have been variable - they have eventually organised for this investigation at iMed, but they've been very poor at keeping us informed and I've had to phone them every time.

She was due to fly Fri so... we'll see...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gawd.

Ray.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this. What a miserable way to finish her holiday with you. Hope the insurance will make any arrangements necessary for your sister to get home. Or maybe the airline will help. Best wishes to you both. Graham


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I do hope she’s OK soon

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

They kept her in overnight so she could have the MRI today - she's away for it now. Apparently if that's OK she'll be able to fly. Hopefully the insurance will organise suitable transport from the Bahía campsite at Santa Pola where we're booked tonight n tomorrow.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Jean, any better news regarding your sister ?

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes Terry, she'll be in hospital till a nurse comes out from UK to take her back - so no flight tonight. Possibly a couple of days. She's OK in herself, just can't walk. And she hurt arms, shoulders n ribs in the fall so crutches aren't easy. 

It's been a bit of a rollacoaster with her being told she was being discharged but with nowhere to go - she can't go back to the MH as sleeping in the chair was giving her oedema which they were quite concerned about when she was admitted. We didn't know until 9.30pm that she was in fact being kept in, so more stressful than was necessary. It's been quite difficult to get the insurers to talk to the medics and vice versa. But hopefully all sorted now.

Although there's a bed settee in the room for me I prefer the MH parked round the corner. But the days have been long....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I bet they have Jean 

I hate hospitals in spite of having been a nurse

Hate visiting, being visited , hate small talk 

And what can you say other than small talk 

When you or the one you visit is lying in bed

Probably just me 

I long for them to visit

And long for them to go 

I just want for me or them to go home 

When normal relationships take place 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good news at last!

We finally got physio this afternoon, 13 days after the accident. 

And we finally got news that my sister has a nurse escort flying out tomorrow and they will be flying back to Edinburgh on Saturday lunchtime.

She really benefited from the physio's visit, it gave her so much confidence about what she could and should be doing. She'll have another session tomorrow.

My toilet may just hold out till after she's gone 😂


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Brilliant 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Sandra


Especially about the toilet!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The little things in life 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Believe me, that's not a little thing!!

The last couple of days I've been using your tip of putting a bowl in the loo then emptying on the waste ground outside (thank goodness it's a very quiet spot!)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well of course you have

I am the font of all knowledge

If you can’t pee up a tree 

Then pee in a bowl and empty it up a tree 

Why should men have all the advantages ?

I doubt they even care if it’s a quiet spot 

In France they let it all hang loose 

So to speak

And the older I get the more I think why not ?

They are just having a pee 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in Spain 😂 (same applies, I know!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I've missed all this about your sister Jean, no email notifications and I'm sure I didn't unsubscribe :frown2:.

I'm sorry to hear all the trouble you and she have had, poor her poor you. 

Fingers crossed all goes well now.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I'm giving up on catching up with my journal - for the moment!

So I'll just start from my sister going home on Saturday with a nurse escort. She didn't get the 2nd session of physio unfortunately but the escort nurse arrived instead; she was great - very friendly and very competent. Alison's had further physio at home, so all looking good.

Having seen them off to the airport I went to the campsite Bahía in Santa Pola where I was to pick up mail from my son. Absolutely massive, lots of British, many long-stayers or permanents - not usually my scene. But in fact I thoroughly enjoyed it. It's an ACSI site (17) and I wandered the beaches, visited the salt pans museum, the market, took the bus to Elche (yes, despite having spent over a week parked outside the hospital - which was officially Elche - it was too far to walk) and enjoyed all these things. The Festa museum in Elche was particularly worthwhile - it tells the story of the medieval miseri (?) play, including a 20min video in English.

Then I moved inland to an aire at Aspe run by Ton and Marietta(?) from Holland. What a great welcome - Ton even cycled out to meet me (admittedly that's cos I got lost on the single track country roads.... When I phoned he was able to say Yes, I can see you!) 15€/night which I thought was a bit high for what was available (tho they do offer a pool but of no interest to me). There are a couple of toilets, showers, washing up place and toilet disposal. There is electricity but since it's all produced by solar panels they do ask you to use it as little as possible. 

Aspe has a small but nice old centre and when I eventually got the TO open they had a little walk mapped out. Market day is Thu. Their town, apart from the old bit, is set out in a grid with alternate streets going alternate directions - just as well cos they're pretty narrow. The main square was a joy to sit in with folk of all ages enjoying each other and family life in general - I love that about Spanish village life.

This morning as I was sitting down for coffee the local post lady was just rising from hers n heading off with her big trolley of mail. My sister, who'd been a postmistress, said the UK ones are allowed so little time to deliver, her one has to run his round. I guess the Spanish post lady has higher job satisfaction.

I then came up to Castalla - an aire outside a sports facility. I've climbed up to the castle - it's so steep I'd plenty time to study the stone flags in the path, with their fascinating colours and fossils of ferns, tiny fish(or worms) I think, and what looked like a bird.

They're getting ready for a massive fiesta tomorrow (and the weekend) - it promises to be very noisy, with various funfair rides etc so I think I'll be gone! It seems to be to do with mediaeval times. I looked it up on the web - nada! I was speaking to a woman who is the local storyteller and mentioned this. I think she might change that!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pics above are:

1. Not quite sure why they put me in the Italian section - couldn't be my driving?!

2. I guess this hairdresser doesn't speak any English!

3. Aspe

4. Elche

5. My favourite pastime


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually, that should read

Pics above are:

1. Not quite sure why they put me in the Italian section - couldn't be my driving?!

2. I guess this hairdresser doesn't speak any English!

3. My favourite pastime

4. Elche

5. Aspe


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A few more.

1. A novel idea for the plantings, Castalla
2. Fascinating rock formation and fern imprint on the stone flags up to the castle, Castalla 
3. Castalla Castle


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was looking for my next stop last night and saw Simat de la Valldigna. I have very pleasant memories of it when my husband and I came here from the coast a few years ago.

To return and risk disappointment, or stay away n keep the memories? I decided to come. And I'm not disappointed.

It's not a pretty town but it has a nice feel to it and I particularly enjoyed the square in the evening with all ages sitting around with a beer or coffee, nattering away loudly in the Spanish fashion while everyone looked after everyone's children who mostly seemed to be on wheels of some sort. Looking forward to that again this evening.

I'll stay a day or 2 to be ake in the monastery and a couple of walks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I stopped 3 nights at Simat. I did one of the walks up the hills at the back of the aire. I decided to carry on the walk after the 1st font rather than go back down the rocky path I'd just come up. I thought the rest was on the road. Not! The other rocky path was much less travelled and consequently much rougher with lots of loose rocks n stones - no sightseeing on that descent! After 4hrs I decided I wasn't as fit as I'd thought, but probably fit enough! 

The monastery is well worth a visit tho I missed the video I saw last time - it showed all the various skills in renovation of stone, wood, leather, books, tapestry... It was fascinating but apparently it had been a loan last time.

I enjoyed the food too - simple, homely, and 9€ for a menu del dia with 3 courses n coffee.

If I'd known, I'd have gone to the church service in the chapel attached to the monastery at 9am (or maybe not!). Instead I went to the main church - they were involving the young people (maybe they always do) and they had 4 girls acting as alter-persons, maybe 8 or 9yrs old. A couple had great difficulty staying with the program and since I was understanding even less than I normally would (think he might've been speaking Valencian) I found them quite entertaining!

I came down to Platja de Tavernes - another place we'd spent good times. But instead of having 4 fields, they were packed into a fenced area in about a third of one field. My app had said 15€ tho friends have since told me it's actually 8, going down depending on how long you stay - they also said it's perfectly OK to park outside the fenced aire but I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that. I didn't even turn off the engine. It looked so packed and uninviting, tho maybe it would feel different once you were on it. 

Someone had mentioned Cullera so I came here and am very happy that I did. It's just an open field with no facilities, no shade, but the beach is a delight to paddle along - as I did for 3+ miles yesterday. It doesn't just wash your feet, it also cleanses your soul. And I had the view to die for over lunch.

Did a bike ride this morning as per a route from the TO - thank goodness for smartphones with maps is all I can say! But it was enjoyable, and I discovered they have rice fields here - irrigated probably in the same fashion as Moorish times.

The sun is hot tho the wind is coolish (still in t-shirt n shorts tho!) and the skies are so blue...

Pics - 
Simat monastery from the hills
Lunchtime view, Cullera


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Left Cullera this morning. Came north of Valencia to camping MonMar at Moncofa. No dogs or units >8m (I found it a wee bit awkward with my 6.2m - but with someone else to guide you it would be fine. I do have the dual reversing camera but I'm still wary of branches at roof height.

The site is associated with both UK camping clubs so there seem to be quite a lot of British, both long-stay and passing thru. Staff are excellent. It's also ACSI. 

The beach is quite stoney so not quite such a pleasure to paddle.

I'd a really nice lunch at a rather unprepossessing café Pino. There wasn't much open but it was a good choice. That was the wrong side of 3pm - I've become very Spanish!!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I WILL get round to updating the thread with my stops etc - later.
> 
> At the moment I'm in the iMed hospital in Elche where my sister is having a scan of her leg. She fell off the rear bed last Fri (I think Viv - HermanHymer - must've jinxed us!) She was opening the top skylight, completely misjudged where the step was and came crashing down backwards, damaged her knee and hit every bit of her possible on the way down.
> 
> ...


Me??? (Just seen this!) I don't have a mean bone in my whole body!! I wouldn't even wish that on my ex-husband! Just ask Sandra, Ray, Graham, Barry, Tuggy..... et al.

Hope she's much better now and recovering faster in the comfort of her own home. Moral of the story... "old" ladies should NOT stand on wobbly things that are far from the ground!!!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

She's doing grand Viv thanks - still on crutches but getting physio and feeling very much more positive about things.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've just cut my hair - maybe not the best idea after a whopping lunch with half a litre of red....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Stayed last night and tonight on erneboy's aire - well, not his personally! Much frequented by big German motorhomes with trailers but not too many at the moment. A very nice restaurant onsite.

It's lovely to put faces to names from the forum and Alan and MrsE have made me very welcome.

The weather continues to be great tho I did drive thru a few drops of rain and grey skies on the way here yesterday.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It is lovely to put names to faces 

Well sometimes it is 

Sometimes not in retrospect 

But some just go on to be special friends 

That you never forget 

Even if you rarely meet again 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Usually when we meet up with fellow motorhomes they all look very old.!! Not like me.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well you are delusional Ray 

You only think you look younger 

Although if you met me again 

My body ain’t that good

But my mind will give you a run for your money babe 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh don't spoil my illusions Sandra. They keep me going.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are some really nice illusions or is that illustrations……………………….

https://www.instagram.com/thegoodlifefrance/

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Usually when we meet up with fellow motorhomes they all look very old.!! Not like me.
> 
> Ray.


We were driving down a road in France when we passed a MH being driven by a woman - a fairly unusual occurrence. I said to Michael 'Oh, there was a wee old woman driving that van!' 2 seconds later I realised she'd probably said the same about me! I certainly don't feel like a wee old woman 😀

The pic shows my tidgy Hymer in the Spaetzle Fritz aire. If you look left you might just see Alan's behemoth.

Now moved on to Vilanova to catch up with old friends Sal n Don - haven't seen them in a couple of years so it's very special.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Forgot the pic....


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

A flying visit from Jean, but a very, very welcome one. Alas, too short but sweet nevertheless. Special times. 

So, where are you now Jean? Have you reached the Bielsa tunnel yet?

Sal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I really need to get my mind in gear 

A 60 grand van ( including additions ) 

Sitting on the drive isn’t good 

Is it ?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

MyGalSal said:


> A flying visit from Jean, but a very, very welcome one. Alas, too short but sweet nevertheless. Special times.
> 
> So, where are you now Jean? Have you reached the Bielsa tunnel yet?
> 
> Sal


Special times indeed Sal - and so many memories of the 4 of us in our vans. It was quite emotional for me, both arriving and leaving.

Yes, the Bielsa run was very nice - rivers in spate with the blue-grey waters tumbling over themselves, trees on the French side just coming in to leaf, cattle with their bells and sheep on the road. Loved it.

But I can't come to terms with the French eating habits - 1st stop was St. Lary and the only restaurant open (it's a skiing resort) stopped serving at 2pm - and I was looking at 3, having totally converted to the Spanish mode. And almost every French restaurant I've been in to since, you need to book. I'm currently in Montreal (no not that one!) and had to settle for a croque monsieur in a café - and glad to get it!

The aire here (free) is functional whereas the one yesterday at Condom was lovely - spacious, green, individual areas and you could put out the awning (3€). A lovely walk by the canal to town and a walking route round town available from the TO.

I've had some interesting driving experiences - in Lannemezan I was up very narrow, almost pedestrianised streets and stuck behind parked cars. One was a taxi, pulled in in front of me and indicated '2 mins' while she went in to buy her baccy n lottery tickets! Then I'd to manoeuvre very slowly past another, negotiating pedestrian bollards, planters, seats and speed sign (!). Then I ended in another - someone was parked with 4-way flashers going - so that's all right then! I peeped several times but no response. Then a pedestrian took me thru, very, very slowly this time.

This morning I was looking for an armagnac domaine - ended up in the undergrowth!! Gave that one up as a bad job. I saw an animal at the side of the road, either a huge dog or a calf. As I passed I saw it was a Rhodesian ridge-back - massive! But friendly looking.

Now, off to have a look around the little bastide town.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly Jean, when in Rome, drive a Fiat. When in France, eat between midday and 14.00. 
You do get used to it. A 'friend' (now deceased) often complained he could eat anytime in Florida. I always suggested he stay in FL then. But of course the six month visa rule would not allow that unlike France. You can't have it all ways.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, I will get there Ray - I must be a slow learner.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Post Montréal
My journey since Montréal has been all on aires - my max time off-grid this trip has been 23 nights, and the only reason to look for electricity was the washing. 140W solar panel and 2x110A batteries have done well. I've stayed on aires at:

Fourcès, a pleasant, tiny, bastide town where they make the most of very little;

Cahors, a tiny 3-space aire that's a tad difficult to get in and out of, right by the river (I couldn't understand why people would park with their rear-end facing the river?) - lovely town with an interesting old quarter, tho both their museums are closed for refurbishment -bit of bad planning there?

Brive (cost me 10.15, leaving before 9am) - parking was basic but behind a barrier,and had a flotilla of show support vehicles in the other side of a fence -they were very upmarket,and there was absolutely no problem. If you want to shop, Brive is your place! I don't think I've ever seen so many boutiques in the one place. It's an attractive town, and you can sample the Denoix hazelnut liqueur, with Armagnac n brandy. Yes, the founder's name really was Denoix!

Bessine, - the aire is on central parking and very convenient. The TO has a nice walk and also old photos round the town. The rostbif at Hôtel dear France was to die for - just their menu du jour and you got it how they'd cooked it- extremely rare, and absolutely delicious (once you stop fretting that the French, or Spanish for that matter, just don't do hot food)

Levet, nothing here apart from a pleasant 3-bay aire,with electricity. When I arrived there was a van in situ,behind an (open) barrier for road works that were further down the road. So in I go, then off to check out the village. When I returned the other van had gone n the barrier was shut -oh dear. However I spoke to the 'chef' who was laying tarmac further down the road n he said it was fine to just move the barrier next day. I just hoped they weren't full of water or sand 😣

Enough for now!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd intended going to Orléans today but since it's a 6km hike into town n it promised rain, I ended up in Beaugency instead. The aire is no more- blocked off with massive boulders - but I parked in a little bay beside it. Then the school bus came in n blocked my exit - hopefully he's gone when I want to leave tomorrow.

I've enjoyed pottering around the town and am now taking refuge in a bar while it tips it down outside. Every cloud has a silver lining!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No slower than us Jean 
We usually are ready to eat lunch at about 2pm if we eat it at all 

The few times we’ve stopped for lunch we are too late

We keep threatening to adopt the continental way when travelling 

But to be fair I enjoy cooking and eating my meal in the evening 

Wine, relaxation 

And by the time we’ve got up, ( we like to read for a while on waking )
Walked the hound ( he’s very accommodating in a morning , in no hurry to get up)
And made breakfast

Boiled eggs or salad , nothing sweet for me , and I hate cereal, croissants etc 

It’s 10 o’clock 

So 12- 2 pm is a no no , and we rarely drink alcohol during the day anyway 

Thinking where to go in sept/ Oct so following your travels 

Provence , Spain or even The West coast of Scotland 

Need to decide and book the tunnel soon 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, Spain would suit your lunch eating times if you decided to eat out!


----------

